# U_memtrackedobject



## eboy (Jul 21, 2005)

using the ae 6.5.1 and tiger  I keep getting this error in After effects when rendering...I have tried deleting prefs, increase the cache and trying to let ae have more memory but nothing works...any ideas>


After Effects: not enough memory to create U_MemTrackedObject


----------

